# Boaters



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I know its fun to be able to move just about wherever u want to fish. But please be courteous. What im getting at is ive just about had it with you guys ignore the signs that say where u can pass under a bridge. Theres no way you can miss2 6 foot signs that tell you where its ok to pass. why do SOME of you insist on not doing that. just about every time i fish off a bridge some nut drives their boat in the wrong place not caring about who they inconvenience and end up popping someone's line.


----------

